# 531 miles DTE



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

WIth the nice weather that we been enjoying lately, the AC unit is hardly on. It's pretty amazing to see how much further a full tank will last these days. :thumbup:


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice.......I think my best was 612 showing on the dash. This D does rock.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

My best:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Need to do that for a whole tank and then we're really talking. Why is your SES on?


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have never showed over 500 miles? About 11k now - when is this "better mpg with age" going to happen?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I have never showed over 500 miles? About 11k now - when is this "better mpg with age" going to happen?


When you start driving strategically instead of tactically. (My apologies if all your driving is on local city streets.)


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

ProRail said:


> When you start driving strategically instead of tactically. (My apologies if all your driving is on local city streets.)


+1. If most of your daily driving is non highway then you'll be hard pressed to get above 500 on a regular basis.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

KeithS said:


> Need to do that for a whole tank and then we're really talking. Why is your SES on?


I have...almost. Check my Fuelly.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I drive mostly hwy... but I also don't top off my tank. I stop after the click. Could be the lead foot.


----------

